# Candy Heart Kidded! Fluffy Pics Added



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Candy kidded at 2:30 today!! She couldn't let Sasha (her sister)get all the credit...

TWIN BUCKLINGS! :boy: :boy: 
So, yes indeed...the buck year continues!

The first out was the gorgeous golden boy. Oh, he's lovely! Before she knew what was happening, out popped the dark buckskin (with BLUE eyes, swoon). She was frazzled, but got right to business cleaning with my help.

It's 27* right now! This is the coldest birthday we've ever had!

I sure do wish we could keep the buckskin boy, but he's related to each registered doe here...so they'll both be for sale.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy Heart Kidded! My First NDGA Reg'd Kids!*

GORGEOUS!!!!!  Gosh I am such a sucker for Buckskins.... :ROFL:  Can't wait to see more pics of them all dried off and fluffy :leap: Congrats!!!!! :stars:


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Candy Heart Kidded! My First NDGA Reg'd Kids!*

Kate are you talking about selling the lite buckskin one and if so maybe we can chat I am selling my billy and wanting to get a new billy for next year for waht ever babys I get from my girls this time.This is our first time with breeding the girls,so I am kinda hoping that I get at least 1 more doe to add to the 3 does I have now.I will need a new blood line for next year as 2 of my girls are sisters and and all prego from Steel(billy)


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Candy Heart Kidded! My First NDGA Reg'd Kids!*

They are both for sale. My waiting list people are on notification now. If no one from the list claims them, I'll list them publicly.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy Heart Kidded! My First NDGA Reg'd Kids!*

Beautiful boys!! Congratulations :leap:


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Candy Heart Kidded! My First NDGA Reg'd Kids!*

No prob I thought you might but I could hope.He sure is a good look kid.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Candy Heart Kidded! My First NDGA Reg'd Kids!*

CUTE CUTE CUTE :greengrin:


----------



## sauncy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Candy Heart Kidded! My First NDGA Reg'd Kids!*

Congrats! I know what you mean about cold nights it will be 10 degrees here in KY tonight. We bought puppy jackets from Walmart last year for those cold deliveries. It really makes you feel better about them at night and I'm sure they liked it too!!

http://www.singinghillsgoats.net


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Candy Heart Kidded! My First NDGA Reg'd Kids!*

Congratulations!!!


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Candy Heart Kidded! My First NDGA Reg'd Kids!*

Congrats!!!!! :leap: What beautiful babies!!! They will make great herdsires for someone!!

Now down to the serious business with our Nubis....tic...tock!!! GAME ON!! :hi5:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Candy Heart Kidded! My First NDGA Reg'd Kids!*

Here they are all dry and fluffy. The buckskin (King) dried off to be *CHOCOLATE*! Gosh he's just all that and a bag of chips! The gold (Manny) looks a lot like his Auntie Sasha...


----------



## sauncy (Feb 3, 2009)

You guys are making me want Nigerian Dwarfs, They are SOOOOO Cute! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so adorable............  :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wouldnt that boy be called Sungau? He looks just like the pictures of a sungau (sp?) I have seen jsut a tad lighter (but that could be the flash)

oh and he is adorable


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow what a difference in color. I love that chocolate boy.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I love that first one . . .


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh MY - that first boy is so handsome! What more could you ask for?
I love the moonspot too!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just fixing to ask that......... Is that a moonspot on his rump??? :shocked: Is he AGS registerable or just NDGA?


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

YUP it's a moonspot (he also has a couple light-grey moonspots)  Like I said...MAN I wish I could keep him - he's my trifecta!

Unfortunately he's just NDGA...his sire is AGS but dam was only NDGA.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

That chocolate color is so pretty and I love his eyes :greengrin: I want one hehe


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> wouldnt that boy be called Sungau? He looks just like the pictures of a sungau (sp?) I have seen jsut a tad lighter (but that could be the flash)
> 
> oh and he is adorable


i was just about to say that.. he looks like a chocolate sundagu.. and what could be a moonspot on his tush


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Well technically he's a light belly black and tan with chocolate dilution of the black markings (sundgau must be white, not tan)...whatever it is, it's pretty :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe that some sundgau can be tan in the belly what leads me to believe this is this website with discriptions
http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetic ... wnpatterns


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

in alpines a sundgau is black with traditional swiss markings, like the british alpine. The togg patturn is highly disciminated against. The sundgau can also have cream points. There are also chamoisees with cream points int he traditional swiss places. 
I noticed the moon spot on your boy right off the bat but im not really sure he would be considered a buckskin. He looks more chamoisee, but im not totally up on my nigie color patturns. However Your golden boy looks to be darker in the fron then he is in the back. Is there a such thing as a golden buckskin? He looks to have the bucksin patturn but in the wrong colors. I like his color even more then your other boy. and i prefere the gold eyes over the blue (my personal choice) 
beth


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice bucklings with their China blue eyes.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

ok - I want the first one - can I have him? Please? Please? Please? LOL YALL ARE KILLING ME!!!!! He's PRECIOUS.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What gorgeous boys you have there. The first one is very flashy! I don't think you will have any problems finding homes for either of them!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well darn!! If he was AGS registered OR if he were a Doeling then I would have jumped all over him! He is still a GORGEOUS Buck though and I don't think you will have any problems selling either one of them


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I just don't know WHAT to call King! Chocolate with gold highlights? hahaha Manny, I'll have to look at him tomorrow in the sunlight if I can get them outside for a little while. I don't think he has a buckskin look to him...but he does have a darker dorsal stripe, faintly. Sunlight does wonders for color...so we'll see.

I sort of kicked myself in the pants with my starter registered herd...I have one triple registered buck, his two full sisters...then Candy who is just NDGA and Oreo who is (darn it all) related to Candy. So, until I add some more AGS does & bucks...all my kids will just be NDGA. Whoops.

I have another doe in the barn, ligs gone, udder busting at the seams...more soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those dry pics of them are like night and day!! Wow....they are gorgeous colors, very flashy.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous kids!!! Congrats! :stars:


----------

